

Video Prank at Domino’s Taints Brand - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/16/business/media/16dominos.html

======
tokenadult
"In social media, 'if you think it’s not going to spread, that’s when it gets
bigger,' said Scott Hoffman, the chief marketing officer of the social-media
marketing firm Lotame."

It got into the New York Times, so, yes, it did spread and get bigger.

